# cold smoke cheese question



## ida tater

I have recently built mailbox set up for cold smoke. I ran first batch of cheese and only got a slight color change (caramel coloring) I just wondered is it a little heat as much as the smoke that colors it. Temp was steady about 58- 60 in cold box. It is smoked cheese but would like to color it more.

Thanks.


----------



## atomicsmoke

No heat. Use cherry wood for more colour. Or longer smokes if you like stronger smoke taste.


----------



## ssorllih

The color that you see in commercial smoked cheese comes from dipping in liquid smoke. Don't try to smoke if the air temperature is above 60°F. Any wood is good I prefer apple.


----------



## atomicsmoke

This was mine after a few rounds of smoke

Good colour....no liquid smoke













200x400px-LL-26918fea_IMG_20140425_205334.jpeg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## ssorllih

Do you remember the number of hours?


----------



## pc farmer

ssorllih said:


> The color that you see in commercial smoked cheese comes from dipping in liquid smoke. Don't try to smoke if the air temperature is above 60°F. Any wood is good I prefer apple.


If you cant smoke cheese over 60 degrees how do people down south do it?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Kind of like the "smoke ring" in meat. Just because you can't see a difference doesn't mean the taste will be different. Certain types of cheese get a better color change even brand to brand it can vary. Wood type also makes a difference.  As does the length of smoke.


----------



## ida tater

I went 4 hours with hickory on cooper, pepper jack, mozzarella, cheddar, and, extra sharp. Also did same on another batch with apple.


----------



## ida tater

I have done cheese up to 80 deg outside. used Big Chief with 3  1/2 gallon milk jugs of ice on bottom rack with the door propped open just have to watch it close. no melting but had to sit with it 2-3 hrs. always made great beer drinking day.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Ida tater said:


> I went 4 hours with hickory on cooper, pepper jack, mozzarella, cheddar, and, extra sharp. Also did same on another batch with apple.


Other than color were you happy with the results?

I smoked mine for about 9 hours (split in shorter sessions). Others would find them way too smoky.


----------



## ssorllih

Cheddar will start to sweat fat after a couple of hours at 75°F.


----------



## ida tater

atomicsmoke said:


> Other than color were you happy with the results?
> 
> I smoked mine for about 9 hours (split in shorter sessions). Others would find them way too smoky.


don't know yet only did it a week ago getting ready for dear camp in Dec.


----------



## ida tater

So, Atomic are you pulling it out and resting in between sessions ??


----------



## ida tater

1106041530.jpg



__ ida tater
__ Nov 6, 2014






By the way here is my set up. I had a buddy make an exact fit replica door for my Smokin Tex. Mailbox with a Big Chief element mounted inside. There is a small 11 cfm fan inside the tube to pull\push smoke.


----------



## atomicsmoke

Ida tater said:


> So, Atomic are you pulling it out and resting in between sessions ??


Yes. Left them in a cool place for 24h or so. Also rested before wrapping/storage.


----------



## driedstick

Yep I think your cheese looks good, and has the color I put on all mine, no let it sit for 2 weeks open and try, then you can decide if you want to go longer or shorter on your smoke, I smoke mine for about 2-3 hrs and comes out just right for me. 

Here is a good link you may want to read if you haven't yet. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/123130/mr-ts-smoked-cheese-from-go-to-show-w-q-view

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS 

Nice Avatar, Mine would have to be Gold and Silver thou LOL


----------



## woodchucks

I smoke 100's of blocks of cheese a year all year long, summer can be tricky here in Iowa, I have my smoker under my deck in the shade and try to smoke chees early in the morning or evening. I have a side fire box and just use a couple pieces of charcoal with a piece of hickory on each one and just add a chunk of charcoal when needed. very low heat and as far to one side as I can get. But the key is Ice I put as much ice in the smoker as I can. I like putting a gallon milk jug with frozen water in it right where the opening is to cool the air down as much as I can. I smoke cheese for 3 hours. Seldom does it get much color but the flavor is spot on. My customers seem to love it they keeping coming back for more. Just what works for me.













1059353_10151484876058085_673604979_n.jpg



__ woodchucks
__ Nov 6, 2014


















1080265_10151572091513085_448623445_n.jpg



__ woodchucks
__ Nov 6, 2014


----------



## ida tater

Thanks Woodchucks, I would love to do as much cheese as you have going there but I wouldn't fit though the door if I did.  This is first time I have done my cheese with actual cold smoke set up. Like I said I just did it last week have not tasted it yet but it was also the first time I didn't get very much color. It smells smoky so I am guessing it will be fine but I do like to see that color.


----------



## mr t 59874

atomicsmoke said:


> No heat. Use cherry wood for more colour. Or longer smokes if you like stronger smoke taste.


Good advice.

Tom


ssorllih said:


> The color that you see in commercial smoked cheese comes from dipping in liquid smoke. Don't try to smoke if the air temperature is above 60°F. Any wood is good I prefer apple.


Good advice also.  Keep in mind that most cheeses will begin to change it's texture at 80°, so pull at 70° - 75° at most.

Tom


ssorllih said:


> Do you remember the number of hours?


Good question and one that is often asked on this forum.  The truth is that time is only part of the equation as all smokers are different for different reasons as is the type of wood and climate.  This can result as to why one person doesn't get the same results as another.

What one want's to know and you can do this by keeping good notes is, the amount and type of wood, weather conditions, color and density of the smoke, the length of time and the color of the cheese.

Maybe the following will help.   Understanding Smoke Management - updated 5/18/13

Tom


c farmer said:


> If you cant smoke cheese over 60 degrees how do people down south do it?


Results may vary.

Tom


Ida tater said:


> 1106041530.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ ida tater
> __ Nov 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way here is my set up. I had a buddy make an exact fit replica door for my Smokin Tex. Mailbox with a Big Chief element mounted inside. There is a small 11 cfm fan inside the tube to pull\push smoke.


Nice setup.  You may want to consider putting a drain hole at the bottom of your flex tube to allow creosote to drain.  


WoodChucks said:


> I smoke 100's of blocks of cheese a year all year long, summer can be tricky here in Iowa, I have my smoker under my deck in the shade and try to smoke chees early in the morning or evening. I have a side fire box and just use a couple pieces of charcoal with a piece of hickory on each one and just add a chunk of charcoal when needed. very low heat and as far to one side as I can get. But the key is Ice I put as much ice in the smoker as I can. I like putting a gallon milk jug with frozen water in it right where the opening is to cool the air down as much as I can. I smoke cheese for 3 hours. Seldom does it get much color but the flavor is spot on. My customers seem to love it they keeping coming back for more. Just what works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1059353_10151484876058085_673604979_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ woodchucks
> __ Nov 6, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080265_10151572091513085_448623445_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ woodchucks
> __ Nov 6, 2014


Nice mess of cheese. 

Tom


----------

